# 40 P



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

The CZ 40 P is the 40 B's sibling. It was born out of what appears to be the upper designed for the 40 B and mated to the frame of a P 01.

I hadn't fired mine much but now that I've started giving my CZs trigger jobs the 40 P went under the gunsmith's files. I picked her up on Tuesday, today was the first test-firing.

Definitely an improvement. The trigger had been stiff and gritty, now it's much softer and cleaner.

I was shooting at an ICE-QT so I didn't have much in the way of effective aiming points but at 50 feet I was able to keep the shots in the 5 zone without any problem. Recoil was very manageable considering the rather compact size of this pistol.

40 Ps are undervalued, in my opinion. You can get them NIB for under 300 if you shop around. If you like CZs and want a 40 then you should look into this one!


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, my first reply here :smt1099.

I agree that the 40P is GREATLY undervalued, especially compared to other CZ's. I got one of the original "Frankenguns", but I see they still sell new 40P's at a local sporting goods store, even though they were suppose to be a limited run gun. I guess there must still be a demand for them.... a 40 S&W version of the P-01.

I've had mine for about 2 years and have had several people at my local range offer me almost twice what I paid for it ($280). The trigger on mine is much better than I expected after what I'd read about the 40 P. In fact, I doubt if I'd ever waste the time and money to have it worked on since I don't think it would make that much of a difference.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

rachilders said:


> Wow, my first reply here :smt1099.
> 
> I agree that the 40P is GREATLY undervalued, especially compared to other CZ's. I got one of the original "Frankenguns", but I see they still sell new 40P's at a local sporting goods store, even though they were suppose to be a limited run gun. I guess there must still be a demand for them.... a 40 S&W version of the P-01.
> 
> I've had mine for about 2 years and have had several people at my local range offer me almost twice what I paid for it ($280). The trigger on mine is much better than I expected after what I'd read about the 40 P. In fact, I doubt if I'd ever waste the time and money to have it worked on since I don't think it would make that much of a difference.


I have to say you are mistaken. There is a HUGE difference in a CZ with the trigger done. I thought it wouldn't be so much but after one got made better I bit the bullet and took all the other pistols in to the same gunsmith.

The stock CZ trigger isn't bad, compared to some other triggers out there as stock. It does have a lot of room to improve, though. It will tighten your groups up, seriously.

The main reason why I believe there are still new 40Ps is that without advertising there hasn't been demand. No demand and a model that no one ever heard of at a low price scares people who could appreciate the quality.

I think it was a limited run that still has yet to sell out.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll grant that a good smith would probably be able to do a lot with the trigger, but I don't really feel it's necessary on my particular gun - at least for me - or worth the cost when compared to the benefit I'd get. I own over 40 handguns, so have many to compare it to. Maybe I was lucky and got one of the better one's, but it's surprisingly good for a DA/SA gun and I can shoot sub 2" groups at 25' as it is now. My 40P is used as a self-defense gun, not a target pistol, and that sort of accuracy is MORE than adequate for that purpose. I'd dare say the gun already shoots better than I can, so any improvement in performance would probably be wasted.

As for the guns not selling, I'll have to disagree with that. My gun was made in '04, serial #558. The original production was said to not exceed 1,500 and probably less accoring to insiders at CZ. Still, I saw several for sale at an Academy Sports store a few months ago. They were new guns (produced in '06 per the date stamped on the slide) with serial numbers of 3,000+. These were not guns that have been lying around on the shelves for years. 

This same subject was discussed on several CZ forums a few months ago and a number of knowledgable people (moderators and senior members) with "connections" at CZ were told by those connections that 40P's are still being built, though CZ doesn't want to acknowledge it to the general public. It seems there is still a demand for the 40P and they continue sell, so CZ will continue to build them. There is even talk of the 40P coming "out of the closet" and becoming a full production gun, though it's still just talk for now.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Every person makes their own choices on how they maintain the equipment they have.

Lots of folks apparently believe in putting expensive sound systems into their cars while I've never done so. It's a matter of what one chooses to do.

Oddly enough after I had replied here to you I ran across a link to a blog entry on triggers. The URL for that blog is:

http://www.grantcunningham.com/good_trigger.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Got to jump in here and ask something stupid. Why would a company not want to produce a good selling item? Have you got any information on that? They must be a good gun. Looks like the people that buy them are pleased with them.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know if you're familiar wit the 40P's history, but if not, here's a quick review...

CZ had a contract with an American company to help produce a gun in 40 S&W a while back. I believe it was Colt, but don't remember exactly at the moment and would need to check other sources. Anyway, the deal went sour and CZ was left with a bunch of slides and barrels. This was just as the P-01 was being introduced, and CZ decided to do something with the extra 40 S&W parts rather than destroy them. They had just ceased production of the 40B, which left a gap in CZ's line of guns. CZ did a little slight of hand and decided to mate the remaining 40 S&W slides (1,200 -1,500 or so) with the P-01 frames and sell the guns at a discount to clear out the inventory. Since they were a limited run and not originally meant to be a regular production model, they were never listed on CZ's site or brochures. However, word of mouth was good on the guns, and it was selling for around $275... about half the price of most other CZ models. It seems that CZ had a sleeper on it's hands and there was more demand than they counted on. In late '05, when it seemed there would be no more 40P's produced, there are people who report paying over $450 for one with $350+ the average... if you could find a 40P. It would appear that CZ later "found" more slides - more likely manufactured them - and has continued to produce 40P's for the past 2 years or so, and the price has been in the $275-$300 lately in most places. I guess many people like the P-01, but prefer 40 S&W over 9mm. The 40P seems to have filled the gap until CZ decides to make a P-01 in 40 S&W.

FWIW, the 40P has been nicknamed CZ's Frankengun because they took several different guns and combined them to make a gun greater than the sum of it's parts. I've had mine almost 2 years - it was one of the first produced - and have had no problems with it at all. Before the 40P, I had never owned a gun in 40 S&W and wasn't sure what to expect the first time I took it to the range. I was greatly surprised at the relatively light recoil (more than my 9mm's, but not THAT much more) and the accuracy. My first shot straight out the box was a dead center bulls eye at 25' and I was able to put 5 more within a 2" circle. Needless to say, I haven't touched the sights and the gun seems to shoot better every time I've taken it to the range. I've fired 250+ rounds through it with no failures of any kind to date.

Some people on the CZ forums have complained about having rough triggers, but they usually smooth out with use. Mine seems to have been one of the better ones as it handles just fine and I have no complaints. I did replace the short, plastic factory guide rod with a full length SS one from Jack Ash (http://www.jackashcustom.com/) and put in a different bushing, but they're the only changes I've made to the gun and they didn't seem to affect the gun's performance one way or the other compared to the original factory parts.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

It was Colt and they got a few of the 40Bs marketed with their pony logo as the Colt Z 40. I've seen one marketed on GunBroker for at least $100.00 more than 40Bs were selling for at the time on there.

If there is any major beef with CZ it is that they don't market their wares as well as they could. On one hand that is a blessing. Their prices are going to be lower due to lower overhead.

I don't have to tell you that some companies are more about the marketing than they are about the quality. Their guns are priced high to pay for those back-cover advertisements while their products tend to have a word-of-mouth rep for either not functioning or not being accurate. 

CZs tend to be of great quality out of the box, being both accurate and reliable and they feel great in one's hand to most folks.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry if I've misread anyones posts and haven't noticed this, but what are people's opinions of the CZ P-01? I myself have only shot Sig's and Springfield's but was curious about the P-01 as it looks like a pretty nice gun, for a compact.

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=28

I've heard that CZ's are very under-rated.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*The P 01*



ApocalypseWoman said:


> Sorry if I've misread anyones posts and haven't noticed this, but what are people's opinions of the CZ P-01? I myself have only shot Sig's and Springfield's but was curious about the P-01 as it looks like a pretty nice gun, for a compact.
> 
> http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=28
> 
> I've heard that CZ's are very under-rated.


The CZ P 01 is one of the best semi-auto pistols in its size class.

One feature that makes it different from a CZ 75 Compact is the decocker which lowers the hammer to a safe half-cock lightening the double action trigger slightly for carry. Some see this as a negative, preferring "cocked and locked" carry but I don't.

It isn't the most compact of CZ's medium caliber handguns. That title belongs to the 2075 RAMI. I would put the P 01 on a par size and capacity to the Glock 19.

The main difference between the 75 Compact and the P 01 is the construction of the frame. Where CZ had used cast frames before they now have a forged alloy frame with a slight weight savings and somewhat improved ergonomics.

The P 01 is long enough to give a shooter decent accuracy, enough weight to give it a solid feeling and enough capacity for most duties.

One additional difference between the CZ 75 Compact and the P 01 is the addition of a rail for mounting a light, although the 75 Compact in .40 S&W has this, too though the 9mm doesn't.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Many thanks for that information. 

Tried finding it in a few gun stores in Southern California so I could take a look, but no one had it. Going to try again in a few more weeks.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Please post some pics of the 40P. I've never seen one and didn't know it existed.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Hyunchback thanks for clearing a lot of that up for us. A while back the wife was looking at different pistols. We were at a gun show and they had that CZ-RAMI there and she almost bought it. I liked the feel of it myself. That was frist and last one I have ever seen. I know one thing I haven't forgot about it.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

http://www.czshooters.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10299/22apr05cz.jpg 
is one image.

I don't have any photos of mine available.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Hyunchback thanks for clearing a lot of that up for us. A while back the wife was looking at different pistols. We were at a gun show and they had that CZ-RAMI there and she almost bought it. I liked the feel of it myself. That was frist and last one I have ever seen. I know one thing I haven't forgot about it.


In the 2075 RAMI I'd opt for the 9mm unless you know you can handle the sharper recoil of the .40 in such a small package.

The 2075 is capable of very admirable accuracy. It's not the tiniest of 9mm subcompacts but it is smaller than some polymer framed ones.

The attached photos was done before I had trigger work done on mine. I'm willing to bet I can beat the performance now that the gunsmith has given me a smooth, crisp trigger much lighter than before.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Hyunchback said:


> http://www.czshooters.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10299/22apr05cz.jpg
> is one image.
> 
> I don't have any photos of mine available.


Thanks. A shooting buddy has the P-01 and the compact model in the same setup. The P01 shoots great.

I prefer the traditional CZ action though.

CZ makes great stuff.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Hyunchback said:


> http://www.czshooters.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10299/22apr05cz.jpg
> is one image.
> 
> I don't have any photos of mine available.


FYI, the photo you linked to is one I took of my gun. I posted it a while back at one of the CZ forums when there was a discussion on magazines that will fit the 40P. It was taken April of last year, while I got the gun in January. Like I said in an earlier post, I've had my 40P almost 2 years and have no complaints.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the CZ line. My CZ 75 SP 01 is a great competition pistol. Have you had a chance to put many rounds through your SP 01? How do you rate its accuracy and felt recoil? Any jamming issues? Thanks


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Sometimes when a company takes a "classic" and makes "improvements" the results aren't pretty. Remember the New Coke debacle?

The CZ 75 form is a classic. For many people with differently sized/shaped hands it just 'fits' better than any other pistol they pick up.

What CZ did with the P 01 and SP 01 was to improve on the classic when they went to an alloy forged frame.

The SP 01 'fits better' than the 75. 

I don't recall any failure to feed, extract or double feed issues with my SP 01. That's firing cast lead truncated point, FMJ and JHP ammo. The ONLY failure I've percieved is that the Kadet Kit will not lock back when the magazine is empty when mounted on my SP 01.

I'll try to get over that issue. Maybe I need a government grant to pay for the therapy?

Accuracy is perhaps better than what I get out of my CZ 75B. It could be that I'm mistaken on that or that it's ammo related. What I note is that my groups tend to be tighter at 50 feet with my SP 01.

I just hope they will bring out a version in .40 S&W next!


----------

